# Update on new chicks



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

All 22 alive and well. Getting faster and eating a ton!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Little Rosco and da chicks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Little Rosco is so darned cute. 

Peeps aren't bad either. Did you put them in that nest or did they do that on their own?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I threw out some old straw and they kinda tunneled all through it lol


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

What kind of cute little chicks are those? I figured out that the one wearing the pink boots is human.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

umm.... barred rocks, EEs, brown leghorns, gold stars, and black ausies
and yes the pink booted one is caucasian human...picked her up at walmart last week wondering around the toy aisles.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Ok so every time someone says Walmart it appears as a link.Is that auto generated?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yep it does.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh? It doesn't for me.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

.....spooky....... 
i am convinced walm art (see what i did there) is satan


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> umm.... barred rocks, EEs, brown leghorns, gold stars, and black ausies
> and yes the pink booted one is caucasian human...picked her up at walmart last week wondering around the toy aisles.


 Lol that is just too cute


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

bad news yall...lost a chick last night. it was a gold comet. not sure what happened. looked perfectly healthy and starting to feather out. brooder has been cleaned regular. always fresh food/water. down to 21 now...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

unfortunately that just happens sometimes


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

probably the breed i was least excited about since i have had those in the past. and some were pretty mean. at least mrs Rosco hadn't named it yet...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww. Sorry. Some things are beyond our control. This is probably one of them.

In March I hatched 10 silkies. At 3 weeks old, I found one not walking. Too early for Marek's. Must be cocci, lack of food and water. So (thanks to Kathy who even figured out the fluid dose for me) I tubed, and the chick was treated for cocci and other nasties. She got better and laid an egg recently at 5.5 months old. I do think it was cocci because she's been runty up until now. Thing is, they had fresh shavings all the time, fresh food and water. Roscoe, just goes to show that no matter how clean you keep things, crap happens. Of course it's always easier to treat if one has symptoms.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep... Nice it wasn't a super loved one.

Me... If the chick dies it is the most expensive or most highly desired one...

I never loose extra cockerels.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea fingers crossed on that one. I have a 5.5 month old silkie roo who likes standing next to me and being picked up.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Sorry about the loss.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So sorry you lost one  That is the main reason I didn't want to do biddies for my first ones.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

thanks yall. not that big of a hit when you still have 21 more lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Any more updates? Pics?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

no pics atm. i have them living in the new coop for now while i finish painting and wiring the run. plan to have everything full swing by early next week. i will get some pics this weekend though!
while painting the other day, i think i picked out a brown leghorns that may end up being a rooster...not sure yet though

i will say that my BRs are the most approachable and will come right up to you. all my others play hard to get


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering where you were with the coop. Figured since we hadn't heard from you that the building of the coop was ongoing.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

vacation and work kinda killed my momentum...i'm on the downhill side though for sure


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

well, last night i split my flock with my dad. kinda sad but i knew it was coming. i know my feed bill will be lower though thats for sure! 21 chicks will blow through a 50 lb bag in a hurry! now my coop is ALOT less crowded. 
i brought my 3 chickens (2 hens and 1 rooster- all game birds) from my previous flock back home from my dads coop. i sectioned off a portion of the coop so they could spend a couple weeks adjusting separate from all my pullets.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know what you mean about the downhill slide. It got me in trouble. I got sloppy.

I love BR's . Some day I'll have a few. My Jerseys are nice birds too. Very easy going and personable. And I have one BO who if I spread my arms and bend down, she jumps into my arms. Very sweet.


----------

